# Sfida aperta



## Lelaina Leo

Ciao a tutti!

Come si puo' tradurre in inglese l'espressione:
"LA SFIDA E' ANCORA APERTA"

Non ho un contesto molto preciso da fornirvi, ma e' una cosa del genere:
"dopo un anno che lavoriamo per risolvere questo problema, possiamo dire che dei piccoli passi avanti sono stati fatti, ma la strada da percorrere e' ancora lunga e il risultato incerto, quindi la sfida e' ancora aperta"

Grazie mille!


----------



## elfa

Maybe

_the challenge is still on-going_


----------



## ALEX1981X

La forma "_the challenge is still opened_" è forse corretta ??

L'ho sentita dire varie volte


----------



## Alec71

ALEX1981X said:


> La forma "_the challenge is still opened_" è forse corretta ??
> 
> L'ho sentita dire varie volte


 
Solo una cosetta


----------



## Odysseus54

Or perhaps : "The challenge is still there"


----------



## Teerex51

Opzione minimalista: _the challenge is still on._


----------



## ALEX1981X

Alec71 said:


> Solo una cosetta



Infatti Alec...il punto è quello 

Siccome sono entrambi aggettivi (almeno credo) volevo capire se possono essere interscambiabili 

Cosa dici/dite ?


----------



## elfa

Entrambi_ The challenge is still_ on e _the challenge is still open_ hanno significati diversi. Uno le direbbe se una sfida fosse già iniziata. Per esempio

_The challenge is still on to find a cure for cancer.
Our challenge for the xxx cup is still open._


----------



## Teerex51

ALEX1981X said:


> Siccome sono entrambi aggettivi (almeno credo)



_Closed_ è aggettivo e il suo antonimo è _Open_ (non _opened_, che è una forma verbale).

Elfa, I agree.
In the sample sentence (post #1) it appears that the better translation would be "the challenge is still on".


----------



## Odysseus54

ALEX1981X said:


> Infatti Alec...il punto è quello
> 
> Siccome sono entrambi aggettivi (almeno credo) volevo capire se possono essere interscambiabili
> 
> Cosa dici/dite ?



Hai messo il dito sulla piaga  - uno e' un aggettivo, l'altro un participio passato.  Non sono intercambiabili, anche se un pp puo' essere usato , ma non sempre , in forma aggettivale ( in effetti non mi viene in mente un esempio con 'opened' ) .

" The door is open "

" The door is opened by the janitor "


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Alex,
credo che _opened_ sia un participio passato.
GS


----------



## elfa

Teerex51 said:


> Elfa, I agree.
> In the sample sentence (post #1) it appears that the better translation would be "the challenge is still on".



No, se vedi il mio ultimo post, secondo me, "still on" non è adatta. Preferisco "on-going".


----------



## Lelaina Leo

Be' grazie a tutti comunque!


----------



## ALEX1981X

Ok ragazzi perfetto...mi è venuto un dubbio se mai potesse avere funzione di aggettivo !
Vada per "opened" come participio passato 

Ma in quali casi però può essere utilizzato in senso "aggettivale" ?

Forse seguito da "by" come complemento d'agente ???


Grazie a tutti


----------



## Teerex51

OK Elfa, but I'm sticking to my guns here: 

_Progress has been made but the challenge is still on._


----------



## Alec71

ALEX1981X said:


> Ok ragazzi perfetto...mi è venuto un dubbio se mai potesse avere funzione di aggettivo !
> Vada per "opened" come participio passato
> 
> Ma in quali casi però può essere utilizzato in senso "aggettivale" ?
> 
> Forse seguito da "by" come complemento d'agente ???
> 
> 
> Grazie a tutti


 

Ciao Alex... Non so che mi succeda ma mi salta la connessione.... Ho trovato questo che secondo me ti dà un'idea definita della cosa . Ciao... e a presto..... se duro....


----------



## stella_maris_74

ALEX1981X said:


> Ok ragazzi perfetto...mi è venuto un dubbio se mai potesse avere funzione di aggettivo !
> Vada per "opened" come participio passato
> 
> Ma in quali casi però può essere utilizzato in senso "aggettivale" ?
> 
> Forse seguito da "by" come complemento d'agente ???



Questo è argomento per un altro thread, ammesso che non sia stato già trattato. Per favore evitiamo di far deragliare le discussioni su temi tangenziali.

Grazie

Moderatrice


----------



## rrose17

elfa said:


> No, se vedi il mio ultimo post, secondo me, "still on" non è adatta. Preferisco "on-going".


How about
_Progress has been made but the challenge remains open._
To be honest I'm with Elfa here. To say the challenge is still on makes challenge sound like something going on between a couple of guys rather than something obviously greater.


----------



## Teerex51

Rrose17, you wouldn't call The Children's Neurobiological Solutions a barroom brawl...now wouldja?


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> How about
> _Progress has been made but the challenge remains open._
> To be honest I'm with Elfa here. To say the challenge is still on makes challenge sound like something going on between a couple of guys rather than something obviously greater.




That's why I think that " The challenge is still there " could work even better.


----------



## Alec71

elfa said:


> Entrambi_ The challenge is still_ on e _the challenge is still open_ hanno significati diversi. Uno le direbbe se una sfida fosse già iniziata. Per esempio
> 
> _The challenge is still on to find a cure for cancer._
> _Our challenge for the xxx cup is still open._


 

Ma una domanda mi sorge più che spontanea. Quando la sfida è aperta vuole dire che è sempre già iniziata. Nella frase di Lelaina è già più di un anno che ci stanno sopra... Mi dai un chiarimento, please?


----------



## rrose17

Teerex51 said:


> Rrose17, you wouldn't call The Children's Neurobiological Solutions a barroom brawl...now wouldja?


Maybe very late at night...
But this is for a fund raising campaign where this kind of bravado makes sense. Different context, I'd say.


----------



## elfa

Odysseus54 said:


> That's why I think that " The challenge is still there " could work even better.



Although I notice there are quite a lot of entries for this phrase on  Google, as a native speaker, I'm afraid I would never use it.



Alec71 said:


> Ma una domanda mi sorge più che spontanea. Quando la sfida è aperta vuole dire che è sempre già iniziata. Nella frase di Lelaina è già più di un anno che ci stanno sopra... Mi dai un chiarimento, please?



La frase era questa: "dopo un anno che lavoriamo per risolvere questo problema, possiamo dire  che dei piccoli passi avanti sono stati fatti, ma la strada da  percorrere e' ancora lunga e il risultato incerto, quindi la sfida e'  ancora aperta" 

Non parla di una sfida, parla di un "problema" per cui lavorano per risolvere. Per quanto vedo, una sfida non è stata varata.


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elfa said:


> Non parla di una sfida, parla di un "problema" per cui lavorano per risolvere. Per quanto vedo, una sfida non è stata varata.



Exactly. So why not call it a _battle_ instead? _The battle is still on_.


----------



## Alec71

Guarda Elfa che la *sfida ancora aperta è di risolvere il problema* che *da un anno* affligge i nostri amici...
La tua soluzione per me è perfetta, ma non vedo questa sfumatura di differenza tra la tua e quella di Teerex (e anche quella di Alex). Non so come spiegarmi..


----------



## elfa

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Exactly. So why not call it a _battle_ instead? _The battle is still on_.



Isn't "battle" a bit strong? A challenge is something testing, a battle is an out and out contest/struggle


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

elfa said:


> Isn't "battle" a bit strong? A challenge is something testing, a battle is an out and out contest/struggle



Well, I really think this is a long, hard struggle. After all, they've been working on it for a year and they still have a long ways to go


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> Although I notice there are quite a lot of entries for this phrase on  Google, as a native speaker, I'm afraid I would never use it.




Not idiomatic, or just your personal preference, or not fitting the context ?  The occurrences I see seem to be from good quality native sources as well.


----------



## elfa

Odysseus54 said:


> Not idiomatic, or just your personal  preference, or not fitting the context ?  The occurrences I see seem to  be from good quality native sources as well.



I mean "not fitting the context". You would use it as a synonym for "the challenge remains". E.g.

_"The challenge is still there, but the guarantee for the success is also there," he said, urging Canadian troops to remain in Afghanistan_


----------



## rrose17

I'm wondering if finally there is a difference in meaning or usage between the Italian sfida and the English challenge. I think challenge in English can be used to mean simply something that is very difficult. 
_It will be a challenge going up this hill, but I'm up for it. This is a challenging hill._
_It's quite a challenge to finish all this work before noon._
In these examples would _sfida_ fit?


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> I mean "not fitting the context". You would use it as a synonym for "the challenge remains". E.g.
> 
> _"The challenge is still there, but the guarantee for the success is also there," he said, urging Canadian troops to remain in Afghanistan_




I think you hit the nail right on the head - let me try to continue on the same line :

" The challenge is still on " means that there are two possible outcomes, success or failure.

" The challenge is still there " means instead simply that " the task/ project etc. is still challenging "

Am I on the right track ?


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> I'm wondering if finally there is a difference in meaning or usage between the Italian sfida and the English challenge. I think challenge in English can be used to mean simply something that is very difficult.
> _It will be a challenge going up this hill, but I'm up for it. This is a challenging hill._
> _It's quite a challenge to finish all this work before noon._
> In these examples would _sfida_ fit?




I think you are right - we would not say 'sfida'.  And we simply don't have an exact equivalent of 'challenging'.


----------



## Alec71

Odysseus54 said:


> I think you are right - we would not say 'sfida'. And we simply don't have an exact equivalent of 'challenging'.


 
Perché?

_Sarà una sfida risalire la collina. Questa collina è una sfida/una dura prova/impegnativa._
_It will be a challenge going up this hill, but I'm up for it. This is a challenging hill._
_It's quite a challenge to finish all this work before noon._
_E'una vera sfida terminare tutto questo lavoro prima di mezzogiorno._

Credo di stare perdendo il senso della cosa...


----------



## Odysseus54

Alec71 said:


> Perché?
> 
> _Sarà una sfida risalire la collina. Questa collina è una sfida/una dura prova/impegnativa._
> _It will be a challenge going up this hill, but I'm up for it. This is a challenging hill._
> _It's quite a challenge to finish all this work before noon._
> _E'una vera sfida terminare tutto questo lavoro prima di mezzogiorno._
> 
> Credo di stare perdendo il senso della cosa...



Qui semplicemente non sono d'accordo.  Il Treccani on line , per citare una fonte autorevole, da' per sfida solo il significato di 'atto dello sfidare' e di 'provocazione', non quello di impresa difficile.

Ho pero' osservato che ultimamente questo uso si va estendendo ( 'sfida' come 'impresa difficile' ) - io, sempre sospettoso , lo addebito all'uso incauto di spezzoni di lingua inglese da parte di giovani ancora poco esperti nell'uso della propria lingua.

Per Rrose - ecco, se dovessi tradurre "It's been a challenge" direi magari " E' stata un'impresa" - e' un modo di dire in cui "impresa" significa "impresa difficile, impegnativa".


----------



## Alec71

Mi lascia perplesso... una sfida implica che c'è qualcosa che non consente d'arrivare ad un'agevole risultato: una persona, un ostacolo, un problema, un qualcosa di ostico.

Una collina con una forte pendenza (ad ex) è una sfida con me stesso... altrimenti.... sarebbe una passeggiata....

P.S: Grazie per il giovane e per l'uso inesperto dell'Italiano


----------



## Odysseus54

Alec71 said:


> Mi lascia perplesso... una sfida implica che c'è qualcosa che non consente d'arrivare ad un'agevole risultato: una persona, un ostacolo, un problema, un qualcosa di ostico.
> 
> Una collina con una forte pendenza (ad ex) è una sfida con me stesso... altrimenti.... sarebbe una passeggiata....
> 
> P.S: Grazie per il giovane e per l'uso inesperto dell'Italiano



"Sfida con te stesso" per me va benissimo - ma ancora siamo nel significato ristretto.

Comunque, e senza altre mie battutine, credo sinceramente che il significato originario in italiano sia quello piu' ristretto che riporta il Treccani.

Credo pero' che l'accezione di 'impresa difficile' stia entrando nell'uso per via di questi noti fenomeni osmotici tra inglese e italiano.  

Non sono pero' in grado di dire con certezza se questo uso possa gia' essere considerato 'corretto' o meglio 'standard' , anche se la mia preferenza e' di evitarlo.


----------



## elfa

Odysseus54 said:


> I think you hit the nail right on the head - let me try to continue on the same line :
> 
> " The challenge is still on " means that there are two possible outcomes, success or failure.
> 
> " The challenge is still there " means instead simply that " the task/ project etc. is still challenging "
> 
> Am I on the right track ?



Yes, I think so. You might say
_
The challenge is still on to find the Weight Watchers Dieter of the Year Award. _

You wouldn't replace this with "The challenge is still there..."


----------



## Odysseus54

elfa said:


> Yes, I think so. You might say
> _
> The challenge is still on to find the Weight Watchers Dieter of the Year Award. _
> 
> You wouldn't replace this with "The challenge is still there..."



No, you wouldn't, but, I think, you could say :

" After one year of following the Weight Watchers Diet, I have lost some weight, but I still have my cravings and losing weight has become increasingly hard - I have made progress but the challenge is still there "

How does that sound ?


----------



## elfa

Odysseus54 said:


> No, you wouldn't, but, I think, you could say :
> 
> " After one year of following the Weight Watchers Diet, I have lost some weight, but I still have my cravings and losing weight has become increasingly hard - I have made progress but the challenge is still there "
> 
> How does that sound ?



 Good


----------



## Cattivo

Wouldn't "The quest continues" work?  

As a side note:  Non potevo trovare in mente come si direbbe "wouldn't" in italiano.


----------



## Blackman

Cattivo said:


> Wouldn't "The quest continues" work?
> 
> As a side note: Non potevo trovare in mente come si direbbe "wouldn't" in italiano.


 
"The quest continues" _non funzionerebbe_?


----------



## Cattivo

Blackman said:


> "The quest continues" _non funzionerebbe_?


 
Grazie!  Ma, potrebbe funzionare la traduzione?


----------



## Blackman

Cattivo said:


> Grazie! Ma, potrebbe funzionare la traduzione?


 
I didn't read all the posts, but I think it could.


----------

